
Show HN: Joe Schmoe – Illustrated avatars for developers and designers - jypepin
https://joeschmoe.io/?referrer=hn
======
jamieweb
This is really good, a bit like jdenticon.com which I already use.

What's the deal with copyright on these? Can I use them to represent myself or
an organisation? Or do you somehow enforce that people only use them for
placeholders?

------
amitmerchant
This looks awesome! Thanks.

~~~
jypepin
Thanks for the comment! Our goal is to add more of them, and a potential
future V2 will allow to randomly mix and match between all of them (hair,
eyes, colors, etc!).

------
rovyko
Next week on HN: THIS SCHMOE IS NOT REAL

